# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  my melanotan 2 results (with pics)

## greyman

hello friends,
long time lurker, short time poster, so 'hey'  :Smilie: 
i just finished my melanotan II cycle and thought i'd post some pics, as it seems there isn't much info avail on the net about how people went...

first pic on the left, was before i done any injections
middle pic was ~ 2 1/2 - 3 weeks in
last pic was at the end of it all, after 4 weeks.

it is important to note that i do lots of surfing so its not like my body in that first pic never saw any sun previously. also important to mention i'm from australia, so it's middle of summer here.

middle picture i would of been tanning in the sun for all up probably 4 hours (due to work commitments i could only get out in the sun during the weekend - and didnt go out the first week into the injections)

last pic was taken after i was on holidays - i was out in the sun for approx 1 hour for 5 days in a row.

i never used a sun bed as i felt there was no need, i was happy with my results by just getting regular sun.

i was injecting once a day initially(around the first week), then every second day. my results would of been even more pronounced if i did inject every day.

anyways, any questions etc im happy to help you dudes out..

----------


## Dukkit

I dont know anything about melanotan, but from those results im definitly goin to research it. being Irish I would love to have a nice tan for once in my life. one question, I have heard that melanotan 2 has some sexual side affects? did you notice any such sides??

----------


## BooCooo

you need to take that last pic in more light its way to dark

----------


## spywizard

yep.. good stuff.. also, it would be better for comparison if the pic that is last is outside.. 

thanks for posting

----------


## Juicy Sauce

great results. thanks for posting. in pic 2 did u get a little gyno? not flaming bro. maybe its the light.

----------


## Logan13

> I dont know anything about melanotan, but from those results im definitly goin to research it. being Irish I would love to have a nice tan for once in my life. one question, I have heard that melanotan 2 has some sexual side affects? did you notice any such sides??


Irishmen don't tan, aren't they green?

----------


## greyman

> I dont know anything about melanotan, but from those results im definitly goin to research it. being Irish I would love to have a nice tan for once in my life. one question, I have heard that melanotan 2 has some sexual side affects? did you notice any such sides??


if you have a big dose of it you can get an erection ~1 hour after inject, i noticed that for probably the first three days. i always injected just before bed to be safe.
only other reported sides are mild facial flushing for a few mins after the inject, however i never experienced that.

----------


## greyman

> you need to take that last pic in more light its way to dark





> yep.. good stuff.. also, it would be better for comparison if the pic that is last is outside..
> 
> thanks for posting


it has been raining for the past week over here, was unable to do that, so i thought the next best thing is to take one inside. only doing showing so you guys can see the results.. sorry

will try get one on the weekend if the sun is up  :Smilie:

----------


## greyman

> great results. thanks for posting. in pic 2 did u get a little gyno? not flaming bro. maybe its the light.


that's fine brother!
i have had a bit of pre-pubescent gyno from my teen years, its always been there must just be the lighting. it didnt increase/decrease with the mt2. and as u can tell i have never done gear (im only 21)

----------


## ENDtheNWO

greyman that looks amazing.

I didn't think Melanotan 2 was available yet in Australia.

I'm in Melbourne so i'm incredibly pasty  :Frown:  

Can you give details as to price, etc. Do I need to get a prescription? Where do I go to get it done? 

Your help would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## chest6

Thats crazy. Now I am interested in this stuff Im about your color in the first pic. I never thought there was hope for me  :LOL:

----------


## greyman

no prescription.. melanotan.org has a forum theres more info there.

----------


## goose

Insane,thanks for the results,I will give it a go,how many times do you have to cycle melanotan in a year,to get an all year tan?

goose4..

----------


## Dangermouse

How long does the tan last after a cycle? Is it starting to fade at all?

----------


## Massacre

Nice.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

intersting.

----------


## powerliftmike

thanks for giving some feedback bro

----------


## greyman

> Insane,thanks for the results,I will give it a go,how many times do you have to cycle melanotan in a year,to get an all year tan?
> 
> goose4..


i guess just keep getting sun and you are sweet bro.
i finished about 3 weeks ago, now i'm only injecting 1mg once a week (weekend) and only going in the sun for prob 1 hour all up on the weekend, and i still keeping my colour - albeit not as dark as i was when i was baking every day (which is understandable)

----------


## greyman

> How long does the tan last after a cycle? Is it starting to fade at all?


aslong as a regular tan lasts my friend.

----------


## Anabolic CEO

> aslong as a regular tan lasts my friend.



Well thats a waste of Money.

----------


## XxElitexX

looking lean as hell

----------


## statuZ

> Well thats a waste of Money.


does it forever leave the pigment of your skin darker?

----------


## proironaust

good picks bro

----------


## MatrixGuy

Thats a great tan, but how much have you spent in total?

----------


## greyman

prob 300us

----------


## oldman

Once you get to where you want to be how often and how much do you have to inject?


Oldman

----------


## greyman

well i finished injecting everyday approx 1 month ago.
i then injected once a week, for 2 weeks
so last injection was 2 weeks ago

only getting a bit of sun on the weekends, and still have my tan, allbeit not as dark as when i was on hols getting sun every day.

i think it made the base, and as long as i get regular sun it should stay that way, if not it would just fade like a normal tan

(these are just my experiences)

----------


## oldman

Thanks for the info.

----------


## DIESELPWR

so how can you order some of this stuff?

----------


## slacker

bumb for dieselpwr, i'm wondering the same thing.

----------


## IBdmfkr

It's an illegal substance from what I understand, so you are asking for a source which is against the rules.  :Wink:

----------


## C_Bino

> It's an illegal substance from what I understand, so you are asking for a source which is against the rules.


It's tru, this pooper scooper knows what he's talking about. However, the board sponsor AR-R will be stocking it soon...for research purposes only tho, not for human use.

----------


## greyman

melanotan.org has a heap of info on it...

----------

